# Die Hexe



## GreatZeus (6. Oktober 2001)

Warum mussten Hänsel und Gretel die Hexe vernichten. Wieso konnten sie nicht friedlich mit ihr verhandeln.

Letzte Infos: Nachdem die Hexe ihnen Unterkunft und Essen anbot starteten Hänsel und Gretel einen heimtückischen Angriff von hinten und schoben die Hexe in den Ofen.

Was ist eure meinung dazu. Hätte man den Konflikt auch friedlich lösen können.
Z.B. : nur Gretel braten und Hänsel dafür bezahlen (mit Süßigkeiten)


----------



## Fetteratte (6. Oktober 2001)

Nun, man muß davon ausgehen, daß Hänsel und Gretel wirklich verschlagene, kleiner Biester waren. Beide waren scharf auf Süßigkeiten.
Die Hexe hingegen ist scharf auf Kinderfleisch.
Vielleicht hätten sie einen kleinen Handel abfertigen können, indem Hänsel und Gretel die Hexe mit anderen Kindern aus ihren Dorf beliefern und sie dafür ihre Süßigkeiten bekommen????


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (7. Oktober 2001)

_- Nun, man muß davon ausgehen, daß Hänsel und Gretel wirklich verschlagene, kleiner Biester waren. Beide waren scharf auf Süßigkeiten.
- Die Hexe hingegen ist scharf auf Kinderfleisch.
- Vielleicht hätten sie einen kleinen Handel abfertigen können, indem Hänsel und Gretel die Hexe mit anderen Kindern aus ihren Dorf beliefern und sie dafür ihre Süßigkeiten bekommen???? _

Naja, es ist auch zu beachten, dass die Beiden Bayern waren und die sind nach meinem Lexikon ein kleines diebisches Bergvolk am Rande der Alpen  .
Aber ansonsten glaube ich auch, dass Hänsel und Gretel was gegen Kopftücher haben, bzw. im Kreuzugswahn waren und die arme alte Frau nur wegen ihres Aussehens diskriminiert haben.
Ferner glaube ich, dass die arme alte Hexe eigentlich nett waren und die KInder wie eine Drücker-Bande gehandelt haben.
Die Eltern hatten bestimmt einen Grund diese Kinder auszusetzen.
Tschö
  Wolf


----------



## Sophokles (7. Oktober 2001)

_- - Nun, man muß davon ausgehen, daß Hänsel und Gretel wirklich verschlagene, kleiner Biester waren. Beide waren scharf auf Süßigkeiten.
- - Die Hexe hingegen ist scharf auf Kinderfleisch.
- - Vielleicht hätten sie einen kleinen Handel abfertigen können, indem Hänsel und Gretel die Hexe mit anderen Kindern aus ihren Dorf beliefern und sie dafür ihre Süßigkeiten bekommen???? 
- 
- Naja, es ist auch zu beachten, dass die Beiden Bayern waren und die sind nach meinem Lexikon ein kleines diebisches Bergvolk am Rande der Alpen  .
- Aber ansonsten glaube ich auch, dass Hänsel und Gretel was gegen Kopftücher haben, bzw. im Kreuzugswahn waren und die arme alte Frau nur wegen ihres Aussehens diskriminiert haben.
- Ferner glaube ich, dass die arme alte Hexe eigentlich nett waren und die KInder wie eine Drücker-Bande gehandelt haben.
- Die Eltern hatten bestimmt einen Grund diese Kinder auszusetzen.
- Tschö
-   Wolf
- 
-  _

Die Eltern haben Hänsel und Gretel sicher ausgesetzt, um nicht mehr ´damit genervt werden müssen, ständig neue Computer-Sachen und Spiele kaufen zu müssen. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Hexe eine freundlich junge Dam so Anfang 20 war, die für leibe kliene Kine Kinder eine Süßigkeitenhütte gebaut hatte. Und als Hänsel und Gretel zu ihr kamen, bot sie ihnen so freundlich wie jedem anderen auch, Süßigkeiten an, doch die Kinde meinten nur "Ey, voll unkonkret krass deine Hütte!" und schubsten die junge Frau in den Ofen, in der Hoffnung, irgendwo im Huas noch eine Hauptplatine aufzutreiben.


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (7. Oktober 2001)

_- - - Nun, man muß davon ausgehen, daß Hänsel und Gretel wirklich verschlagene, kleiner Biester waren. Beide waren scharf auf Süßigkeiten.
- - - Die Hexe hingegen ist scharf auf Kinderfleisch.
- - - Vielleicht hätten sie einen kleinen Handel abfertigen können, indem Hänsel und Gretel die Hexe mit anderen Kindern aus ihren Dorf beliefern und sie dafür ihre Süßigkeiten bekommen???? 
- - 
- - Naja, es ist auch zu beachten, dass die Beiden Bayern waren und die sind nach meinem Lexikon ein kleines diebisches Bergvolk am Rande der Alpen  .
- - Aber ansonsten glaube ich auch, dass Hänsel und Gretel was gegen Kopftücher haben, bzw. im Kreuzugswahn waren und die arme alte Frau nur wegen ihres Aussehens diskriminiert haben.
- - Ferner glaube ich, dass die arme alte Hexe eigentlich nett waren und die KInder wie eine Drücker-Bande gehandelt haben.
- - Die Eltern hatten bestimmt einen Grund diese Kinder auszusetzen.
- - Tschö
- -   Wolf
- - 
- -  
- 
- Die Eltern haben Hänsel und Gretel sicher ausgesetzt, um nicht mehr ´damit genervt werden müssen, ständig neue Computer-Sachen und Spiele kaufen zu müssen. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Hexe eine freundlich junge Dam so Anfang 20 war, die für leibe kliene Kine Kinder eine Süßigkeitenhütte gebaut hatte. Und als Hänsel und Gretel zu ihr kamen, bot sie ihnen so freundlich wie jedem anderen auch, Süßigkeiten an, doch die Kinde meinten nur "Ey, voll unkonkret krass deine Hütte!" und schubsten die junge Frau in den Ofen, in der Hoffnung, irgendwo im Huas noch eine Hauptplatine aufzutreiben. _

Hmm also ich glaube nicht das die Hexe eine junge Frau war, weil ich als Hänsel die Hexe nicht in den Ofen geschubst hätte *hüstel*.
Aber das Mit den rechner Sorgen der beiden Kiddies hörrt sich akzeptabel an, aber ich frage mich, ob Hänsel und Gretl nicht Sadisten waren, die darauf standen Hexen zu quälen, um an deren Geld zu kommen und sich damit Rechner zu kaufen.
Oder die beiden waren Crack-Junkies und ihnen ist in ihrem Wahn einfach was böses getan, halt einen Betriebsunfall beim Foltern.
aber echt Soph die Hexe war niemals 20 und schön, es sei denn Hänsel war schwul.
Wolf


----------



## Bigking (7. Oktober 2001)

meine version der damaligen Tragödie:

*Hänsel und Gretel*

Es war ein mal ein Junge der hieß Hänsel und ein Mädchen das hieß Gretel und die beiden waren der mieseste und stinkendste Abschaum der damals in der Gegend rumlief.
Ihre Eltern waren das Berüchtigte Gangster  Pärchen Bonnie & Clyde , nach ihrer letzten Flucht aus dem Gefängnis zogen sie hier im Märchenwald , in dem es bis dahin fast immer friedlich zuging, eine Schutzgeld  Erpressung im ganz großen Stil auf.
Als Hänsel und Gretel nun alt genug waren und im Elterlichen Betrieb mit halfen um sich ihr Taschengeld ein klein bißchen aufzubessern so etwa auf 2000  3000 MM* die Woche , trug es sich zu das die Alte Bäckermeisterin Hexina, die im Wald eine Konditorei hatte in der vor allem viel Lebkuchen verkauft wurde, ja sogar so viel, dass sie ihr ganzes Haus mit Lebkuchen verzierte, ihr wöchentliches Schutzgeld von 2000 MM* noch nicht gezahlt hatte.
So schickten Bonnie & Clyde Hänsel und Gretel los um besagtes einzutreiben.
Während H.&G. so durch den verzweigten Wald liefen in dem es langsam schon dunkel wurde, merkte Hänsel an das sie es vor Sonnenaufgang wohl nicht mehr bis zur alten Schrulle, wie er sagte, schaffen würden und fragte Hänsel auch gleich ob sie den Weg zurück denn noch kennen würde.
Natürlich, ich hab doch mein tragbares, Satelliten gesteuertes Navigationssystem von Sony,
damit können wir gar nicht vom Weg abkommen. Doch Hänsel schau doch nur da vorn , ein Motel in dem wir nächtigen können. Sagte sie  und schon waren die beiden hinter der Motel  Türe verschwunden.
Am nächsten morgen machten die beiden dann auch sofort auf den weg zur Konditorei .
Doch was die beiden nicht wissen konnten war das Hexina mit der Ankunft der Beiden 
Schon rechnete und sich einen Plan mit Hilfe der Gewerkschaften ausdachte schließlich konnten die Märchenwald Bewohner ihre steuern und Gebühren nicht mehr bezahlen seit dem Bonnie & Clyde hier aufgetaucht waren.
SCHHHIK-SCHHHIK Machte Hänsel´s Schrotgewehr während Gretel mit ihrer MP schon das Konfitüre Regal entfernte 
Doch plötzlich  -- Woooshhh  und die beiden saßen in einer doppelt mit 20 Zentimeter 
Dicken Stahlwänden ausgelegten Kiste fest.
He du böse alte Frau laß uns hier raus schrien die beiden so laut sie konnten, doch Hexina konnte die beiden durch den insgesamt 40 Zentimeter dicken Wände natürlich nicht hören.
Hexina & die Gewerkschaften lachten sich schon ins Fäustchen als auf einmal Bonnie & Clyde in der Tür Standen.
Gib uns SOFORT unsere Kinder wieder sonst...schrie Bonnie.
Sonst  was , häh? konterte sie.
Sonst DAS!!!! war ihre Antwort in Verbindung mit ein Paar Dutzend Schüssen aus ihrem handlichen kleinen Raketenwerfer.
Die komplette Konditorei und fast ganz Märchenstadt wurden dem Erdboden gleich gemacht, 
aber Hänsel & Gretel überlebten in ihrem Gefängnis dieses Massaker.
Nachdem Bonnie & Clyde ihre Kinder befreit hatten und sie wieder glücklich vereint waren
Stellte Gretel fest das ihr Navigationssystem unter dem angriff irgendwie gelitten haben mußte.
Und es blieb nur noch eine Frage offen Wie Verdammt noch mal sollen wir jetzt nach hause kommen ?!?!?!?


P.S. : bei dem versuch einem Baby den Lolly zu klauen wurde die Gangster Familie erwischt
          Und sitzt jetzt Lebenslänglich auf Alcatraz.



*MM =Märchen Mark


----------



## Sophokles (7. Oktober 2001)

- Hmm also ich glaube nicht das die Hexe eine junge Frau war, weil ich als Hänsel die Hexe nicht in den Ofen geschubst hätte *hüstel*.
- Aber das Mit den rechner Sorgen der beiden Kiddies hörrt sich akzeptabel an, aber ich frage mich, ob Hänsel und Gretl nicht Sadisten waren, die darauf standen Hexen zu quälen, um an deren Geld zu kommen und sich damit Rechner zu kaufen.
- Oder die beiden waren Crack-Junkies und ihnen ist in ihrem Wahn einfach was böses getan, halt einen Betriebsunfall beim Foltern.
- aber echt Soph die Hexe war niemals 20 und schön, es sei denn Hänsel war schwul.
- Wolf
- 
-  [/i]

Also, Wolf, das hatte ich mir sooo eigentlich nicht gedacht. Ich frage mich, wie man als alte Hexe Geld haben kann, um sich so eine wunderbare Hütte zu kaufen. Dahraus schließe ich, dass sie jung war, und von ihrem Azubi-Geld gelebt hat, viellleicht war sie ja sogar Azubi als Hexe und hatte ihre Lizenz noch gar nicht.
Und vielleicht war Hans auch schwul. Allerdings liegt es nahe, dass er noch nicht besonders alt war, sonst hätte er Gretel gar nicht mitgenommen (wenn ihr wisst,w as ich meine  ), darum ist es auch kein Wunder, dass er nicht auf die 20-jährige Azubi-Hexe angesprungen ist.


----------



## Achzo (7. Oktober 2001)

Märchen in der Juristenausbildung

Im großen Sitzungssaal von Münsters Amtsgerichtsgebäude mußte sich die Hexe aus "Hänsel und Gretel" verantworten: Zum ersten Mal im Rahmen der Juristenausbildung in Deutschland durften angehende Verteidiger, Staatsanwälte und Richter in einem märchenhaften Strafprozeß ihre künftige Arbeit praxisorientiert üben. Solche Übungsverfahren haben in angelsächsischen Ländern bereits Tradition. 
Die Liste der Vorwürfe gegen die Hexe war lang: Freiheitsberaubung, Verstöße gegen das Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz und gegen das Baurecht (Errichtung eines Knusperhäuschens). 
Die Verteidigung überzeugte das Gericht jedoch durch ein brillantes Plädoyer, daß die Delinquentin keineswegs ein Ungeheuer sei, sondern eine freundliche Frau, die es mit den armen Kindern nur gut gemeint habe.
Entsprechend mild fiel das Urteil aus. In puncto Freiheitsberaubung wurde die Hexe freigesprochen. Nach der Beweisaufnahme hielten es die Richter für erwiesen, daß sie Hänsel zwar Stallarrest verordnet hatte, aber nur, weil sie mit dem Frechling nicht fertig geworden war.
Verurteilt wurde die Hexe aber zu einer Strafe von 3.000 Talern wegen Verstoßes gegen das Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz - weil sie Gretel zu Arbeiten herangezogen hatte, die Minderjährige nicht verrichten dürfen.


Die Welt, 3. 12. 1993.


Gruß
Achzo

PS: Nichts ist vor Anwälten sicher, nicht mal Märchen


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (8. Oktober 2001)

_- - Hmm also ich glaube nicht das die Hexe eine junge Frau war, weil ich als Hänsel die Hexe nicht in den Ofen geschubst hätte *hüstel*.
- - Aber das Mit den rechner Sorgen der beiden Kiddies hörrt sich akzeptabel an, aber ich frage mich, ob Hänsel und Gretl nicht Sadisten waren, die darauf standen Hexen zu quälen, um an deren Geld zu kommen und sich damit Rechner zu kaufen.
- - Oder die beiden waren Crack-Junkies und ihnen ist in ihrem Wahn einfach was böses getan, halt einen Betriebsunfall beim Foltern.
- - aber echt Soph die Hexe war niemals 20 und schön, es sei denn Hänsel war schwul.
- - Wolf
- - 
- -  
- 
- Also, Wolf, das hatte ich mir sooo eigentlich nicht gedacht. Ich frage mich, wie man als alte Hexe Geld haben kann, um sich so eine wunderbare Hütte zu kaufen. Dahraus schließe ich, dass sie jung war, und von ihrem Azubi-Geld gelebt hat, viellleicht war sie ja sogar Azubi als Hexe und hatte ihre Lizenz noch gar nicht.
- Und vielleicht war Hans auch schwul. Allerdings liegt es nahe, dass er noch nicht besonders alt war, sonst hätte er Gretel gar nicht mitgenommen (wenn ihr wisst,w as ich meine  ), darum ist es auch kein Wunder, dass er nicht auf die 20-jährige Azubi-Hexe angesprungen ist. _


Na gut Sophi, dass können wir festhlaten Hänsel war schwul oder er Betrieb Inzest!! Aber um die Hexe können wir uns ja weiter schtreiten.
Was für eine Ausbildung hat sie denn gemacht???
Und vielleicht hat die alte Hexe ja noch weitere Immobilien vermietet ich Dachte da so an Wolfs- und Drachenhöhlen oder Märchenschlößer.  Die Hexe könnte also ziemlich viel Geld haben.


----------



## Sophokles (8. Oktober 2001)

_- - - Hmm also ich glaube nicht das die Hexe eine junge Frau war, weil ich als Hänsel die Hexe nicht in den Ofen geschubst hätte *hüstel*.
- - - Aber das Mit den rechner Sorgen der beiden Kiddies hörrt sich akzeptabel an, aber ich frage mich, ob Hänsel und Gretl nicht Sadisten waren, die darauf standen Hexen zu quälen, um an deren Geld zu kommen und sich damit Rechner zu kaufen.
- - - Oder die beiden waren Crack-Junkies und ihnen ist in ihrem Wahn einfach was böses getan, halt einen Betriebsunfall beim Foltern.
- - - aber echt Soph die Hexe war niemals 20 und schön, es sei denn Hänsel war schwul.
- - - Wolf
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - Also, Wolf, das hatte ich mir sooo eigentlich nicht gedacht. Ich frage mich, wie man als alte Hexe Geld haben kann, um sich so eine wunderbare Hütte zu kaufen. Dahraus schließe ich, dass sie jung war, und von ihrem Azubi-Geld gelebt hat, viellleicht war sie ja sogar Azubi als Hexe und hatte ihre Lizenz noch gar nicht.
- - Und vielleicht war Hans auch schwul. Allerdings liegt es nahe, dass er noch nicht besonders alt war, sonst hätte er Gretel gar nicht mitgenommen (wenn ihr wisst,w as ich meine  ), darum ist es auch kein Wunder, dass er nicht auf die 20-jährige Azubi-Hexe angesprungen ist. 
- 
- 
- Na gut Sophi, dass können wir festhlaten Hänsel war schwul oder er Betrieb Inzest!! Aber um die Hexe können wir uns ja weiter schtreiten.
- Was für eine Ausbildung hat sie denn gemacht???
- Und vielleicht hat die alte Hexe ja noch weitere Immobilien vermietet ich Dachte da so an Wolfs- und Drachenhöhlen oder Märchenschlößer.  Die Hexe könnte also ziemlich viel Geld haben.
-  _

Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf, dass Hänsel auf inzest steht? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass er vielleicht noch nicht weit genug entwickelt ist. Vielleicht war aber auch Gretel gemein zu ihm und hat ihm in Kindsjahren viele böse Sachen über das "andere" Geschlecht erzählt.

Was für eine Ausbildung die Hexe machen könnte, habe ich ja schon gesagt, eine Ausbildung als Hee, oder ist man sowas vielleicht von Geburt an? Villeicht ist sie ja tatsächlich Immobilienmaklerin, aber hätte sie dazu nicht studieren müssen? Nu egal, ich bin immernoch davon überzeugt, dass sie anfang 20 ist. Wenn sie Wolfshöhlen vermietet oder verkauft, müsstest du sie doch kennen, oder?

Wie geht die Geschicht eeigentlich weiter, nachdem gesagt wird "Und sie lebten glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende oder so.."? Vielleicht war die alte Hexe gar nicht tot und kam nach ihrem "Tod" zurück und rächte sich brutal an den Beiden. Wie würde dass dann wohl heißen, "The Witch strikes back" oder "The Witch's Revenge". Wäre doch auch mal spannen, das fortzuführen


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (8. Oktober 2001)

Hmm Hexe ist man glaube ich von Geburt an bzw. man muß die Fähigkeit haben.
Aber Hänsel und Gretel waren Psychos.
Und ich bin kein Mietwolf ich hab ne Eigenhöhle.
Aber es könnte ja sein, dass die Hexe aus Hannover kommt *g* und Hänsel eigentlich Sophi heißt.
Oder es kann auch sein dass ich in einem Film irgendwann mal mitspiele als super Held der die hexe rettet, weil er das Geld für seine miete nicht hat und deswegen auf eine Belohnung hofft *g*.
Oder sie hext ihm ne Wölfin *g*.
Ich Träum weiter
                      Einsamer   Wolf


----------



## Sophokles (8. Oktober 2001)

_- Hmm Hexe ist man glaube ich von Geburt an bzw. man muß die Fähigkeit haben.
- Aber Hänsel und Gretel waren Psychos.
- Und ich bin kein Mietwolf ich hab ne Eigenhöhle.
- Aber es könnte ja sein, dass die Hexe aus Hannover kommt *g* und Hänsel eigentlich Sophi heißt.
- Oder es kann auch sein dass ich in einem Film irgendwann mal mitspiele als super Held der die hexe rettet, weil er das Geld für seine miete nicht hat und deswegen auf eine Belohnung hofft *g*.
- Oder sie hext ihm ne Wölfin *g*.
- Ich Träum weiter
-                       Einsamer   Wolf _

Vielleicht heißt aber auch die Hexe Jan und ist immer ganz gemein zu armen kleinen Kindern, da ist es doch verständlich, dass sie geröstet wurde!! Ob sie wohl gar ist? Vielleicht ist die Hexe ja ein wenig transsexuell, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht vom Them abweichen 

Vielleicht würde ich dann bei der FsK arbeiten, und den Film wegen mieser schauspielerischer Leistung verbieten. Und wenn ich ihn nicht verbieten könnte, würde ich ihn als Lehr-Material für die Reihe "Wie man es nicht macht" verwenden!!


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (8. Oktober 2001)

_- - Hmm Hexe ist man glaube ich von Geburt an bzw. man muß die Fähigkeit haben.
- - Aber Hänsel und Gretel waren Psychos.
- - Und ich bin kein Mietwolf ich hab ne Eigenhöhle.
- - Aber es könnte ja sein, dass die Hexe aus Hannover kommt *g* und Hänsel eigentlich Sophi heißt.
- - Oder es kann auch sein dass ich in einem Film irgendwann mal mitspiele als super Held der die hexe rettet, weil er das Geld für seine miete nicht hat und deswegen auf eine Belohnung hofft *g*.
- - Oder sie hext ihm ne Wölfin *g*.
- - Ich Träum weiter
- -                       Einsamer   Wolf 
- 
- Vielleicht heißt aber auch die Hexe Jan und ist immer ganz gemein zu armen kleinen Kindern, da ist es doch verständlich, dass sie geröstet wurde!! Ob sie wohl gar ist? Vielleicht ist die Hexe ja ein wenig transsexuell, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht vom Them abweichen 
- 
- Vielleicht würde ich dann bei der FsK arbeiten, und den Film wegen mieser schauspielerischer Leistung verbieten. Und wenn ich ihn nicht verbieten könnte, würde ich ihn als Lehr-Material für die Reihe "Wie man es nicht macht" verwenden!! _

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hexe Transe ist und dann auch meinem Namen trägt. Das ist einfach total blööd und kein schöner Traum! Also ic bleibe dabei ichh werde kommen und die arme und schöne 20-jährige Hexe retten, damit sie meine Miete zahlt und mich versorgt *g*. Ich würde dann bis zu meinem Lebensende arme kleine Philosphen quälen und auf die Jagd gehen.
So ich träume noch weiter
           Einsamer Wolf


----------



## Sophokles (8. Oktober 2001)

_ - Vielleicht heißt aber auch die Hexe Jan und ist immer ganz gemein zu armen kleinen Kindern, da ist es doch verständlich, dass sie geröstet wurde!! Ob sie wohl gar ist? Vielleicht ist die Hexe ja ein wenig transsexuell, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht vom Them abweichen 
- - 
- - Vielleicht würde ich dann bei der FsK arbeiten, und den Film wegen mieser schauspielerischer Leistung verbieten. Und wenn ich ihn nicht verbieten könnte, würde ich ihn als Lehr-Material für die Reihe "Wie man es nicht macht" verwenden!! 
- 
- Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hexe Transe ist und dann auch meinem Namen trägt. Das ist einfach total blööd und kein schöner Traum! Also ic bleibe dabei ichh werde kommen und die arme und schöne 20-jährige Hexe retten, damit sie meine Miete zahlt und mich versorgt *g*. Ich würde dann bis zu meinem Lebensende arme kleine Philosphen quälen und auf die Jagd gehen.
- So ich träume noch weiter
-            Einsamer Wolf _

Reden wir hier von 2 Hexen? Kann es sein, dass du bei der andern, jungen Hexe an jemanden aus dem Chat denkst?
Ausserdem, glaubst du, dass jedem freiwillig deine Miete zahlt? Weißt du, wie teuer so eine Wolfshöhle ist? Und dann noch die zentrale Lage im schönene Wald *seufz*
Du willst Philosophen quälen, viel Spaß wünsche ich dir, vielleicht komme ich irgendwann mal mit.


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (8. Oktober 2001)

_-  - Vielleicht heißt aber auch die Hexe Jan und ist immer ganz gemein zu armen kleinen Kindern, da ist es doch verständlich, dass sie geröstet wurde!! Ob sie wohl gar ist? Vielleicht ist die Hexe ja ein wenig transsexuell, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht vom Them abweichen 
- - - 
- - - Vielleicht würde ich dann bei der FsK arbeiten, und den Film wegen mieser schauspielerischer Leistung verbieten. Und wenn ich ihn nicht verbieten könnte, würde ich ihn als Lehr-Material für die Reihe "Wie man es nicht macht" verwenden!! 
- - 
- - Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hexe Transe ist und dann auch meinem Namen trägt. Das ist einfach total blööd und kein schöner Traum! Also ic bleibe dabei ichh werde kommen und die arme und schöne 20-jährige Hexe retten, damit sie meine Miete zahlt und mich versorgt *g*. Ich würde dann bis zu meinem Lebensende arme kleine Philosphen quälen und auf die Jagd gehen.
- - So ich träume noch weiter
- -            Einsamer Wolf 
- 
- Reden wir hier von 2 Hexen? Kann es sein, dass du bei der andern, jungen Hexe an jemanden aus dem Chat denkst?
- Ausserdem, glaubst du, dass jedem freiwillig deine Miete zahlt? Weißt du, wie teuer so eine Wolfshöhle ist? Und dann noch die zentrale Lage im schönene Wald *seufz*
- Du willst Philosophen quälen, viel Spaß wünsche ich dir, vielleicht komme ich irgendwann mal mit. _


Nein ich dencke aus niemanden aus dem Chat!!! Aber lass den alten Wolf doch träumen  ein Held zu sein, wenn man heutzutage ein Verlierer ist.
Außerdem wäre es doch genial, wenn ich nicht mehr träumen muß!
Aber kann es sein dass ich den zu quülenden philosophen kenne und ihn werde ich auch solange martern bis er *träum*.
Naja und diese Eigentumshöhle muß ja auch groß sein für Trophäen Hänsel & Gretel, ein Philosophen und eine Kampfratte.
Wolf


----------



## Sophokles (8. Oktober 2001)

_- -  - Vielleicht heißt aber auch die Hexe Jan und ist immer ganz gemein zu armen kleinen Kindern, da ist es doch verständlich, dass sie geröstet wurde!! Ob sie wohl gar ist? Vielleicht ist die Hexe ja ein wenig transsexuell, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht vom Them abweichen 
- - - - 
- - - - Vielleicht würde ich dann bei der FsK arbeiten, und den Film wegen mieser schauspielerischer Leistung verbieten. Und wenn ich ihn nicht verbieten könnte, würde ich ihn als Lehr-Material für die Reihe "Wie man es nicht macht" verwenden!! 
- - - 
- - - Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hexe Transe ist und dann auch meinem Namen trägt. Das ist einfach total blööd und kein schöner Traum! Also ic bleibe dabei ichh werde kommen und die arme und schöne 20-jährige Hexe retten, damit sie meine Miete zahlt und mich versorgt *g*. Ich würde dann bis zu meinem Lebensende arme kleine Philosphen quälen und auf die Jagd gehen.
- - - So ich träume noch weiter
- - -            Einsamer Wolf 
- - 
- - Reden wir hier von 2 Hexen? Kann es sein, dass du bei der andern, jungen Hexe an jemanden aus dem Chat denkst?
- - Ausserdem, glaubst du, dass jedem freiwillig deine Miete zahlt? Weißt du, wie teuer so eine Wolfshöhle ist? Und dann noch die zentrale Lage im schönene Wald *seufz*
- - Du willst Philosophen quälen, viel Spaß wünsche ich dir, vielleicht komme ich irgendwann mal mit. 
- 
- 
- Nein ich dencke aus niemanden aus dem Chat!!! Aber lass den alten Wolf doch träumen  ein Held zu sein, wenn man heutzutage ein Verlierer ist.
- Außerdem wäre es doch genial, wenn ich nicht mehr träumen muß!
- Aber kann es sein dass ich den zu quülenden philosophen kenne und ihn werde ich auch solange martern bis er *träum*.
- Naja und diese Eigentumshöhle muß ja auch groß sein für Trophäen Hänsel & Gretel, ein Philosophen und eine Kampfratte.
- Wolf
-  _

Ich wußte es doch, im vorletzten Post hast du geschrieben, dass sie dann deine Miete zahlen könen, aber im nächsten sagst du schon, dass die Eigentumshöhle groß genug sein muss. Hast du vielleicht 2 Höhlen?

Ausserdem bin ich kein Philosoph sondern ein Dramatiker!! Und für die Kampfratte brauchst du nicht viel Platz, die ist doch nach spätestens einer Woche aufgegessen.


----------



## Rigrs_Wolf (8. Oktober 2001)

_- - -  - Vielleicht heißt aber auch die Hexe Jan und ist immer ganz gemein zu armen kleinen Kindern, da ist es doch verständlich, dass sie geröstet wurde!! Ob sie wohl gar ist? Vielleicht ist die Hexe ja ein wenig transsexuell, aber wir wollen hier ja nicht vom Them abweichen 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Vielleicht würde ich dann bei der FsK arbeiten, und den Film wegen mieser schauspielerischer Leistung verbieten. Und wenn ich ihn nicht verbieten könnte, würde ich ihn als Lehr-Material für die Reihe "Wie man es nicht macht" verwenden!! 
- - - - 
- - - - Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hexe Transe ist und dann auch meinem Namen trägt. Das ist einfach total blööd und kein schöner Traum! Also ic bleibe dabei ichh werde kommen und die arme und schöne 20-jährige Hexe retten, damit sie meine Miete zahlt und mich versorgt *g*. Ich würde dann bis zu meinem Lebensende arme kleine Philosphen quälen und auf die Jagd gehen.
- - - - So ich träume noch weiter
- - - -            Einsamer Wolf 
- - - 
- - - Reden wir hier von 2 Hexen? Kann es sein, dass du bei der andern, jungen Hexe an jemanden aus dem Chat denkst?
- - - Ausserdem, glaubst du, dass jedem freiwillig deine Miete zahlt? Weißt du, wie teuer so eine Wolfshöhle ist? Und dann noch die zentrale Lage im schönene Wald *seufz*
- - - Du willst Philosophen quälen, viel Spaß wünsche ich dir, vielleicht komme ich irgendwann mal mit. 
- - 
- - 
- - Nein ich dencke aus niemanden aus dem Chat!!! Aber lass den alten Wolf doch träumen  ein Held zu sein, wenn man heutzutage ein Verlierer ist.
- - Außerdem wäre es doch genial, wenn ich nicht mehr träumen muß!
- - Aber kann es sein dass ich den zu quülenden philosophen kenne und ihn werde ich auch solange martern bis er *träum*.
- - Naja und diese Eigentumshöhle muß ja auch groß sein für Trophäen Hänsel & Gretel, ein Philosophen und eine Kampfratte.
- - Wolf
- -  
- 
- Ich wußte es doch, im vorletzten Post hast du geschrieben, dass sie dann deine Miete zahlen könen, aber im nächsten sagst du schon, dass die Eigentumshöhle groß genug sein muss. Hast du vielleicht 2 Höhlen?
- 
- Ausserdem bin ich kein Philosoph sondern ein Dramatiker!! Und für die Kampfratte brauchst du nicht viel Platz, die ist doch nach spätestens einer Woche aufgegessen. _


Also, man braucht immer einen zweiten Wohnort.
Außerdem war Sophokles ein Philosoph und so ein Kampfratten Fell ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Bigking (12. Januar 2003)

> meine version der damaligen Tragödie:
> 
> Hänsel und Gretel
> 
> ...




Juchhu, ich dachte schon der Text wäre verloren gegangen in den Analen des Internets... aber in den Zahlosen Datenbanken geht wohl nichts so schnell verloren.

ps: Ich wollte immerschonmal einen Uraltthread wieder hervorholen


----------



## HandOfForce (12. Januar 2003)

> Also, man braucht immer einen zweiten Wohnort.
> Außerdem war Sophokles ein Philosoph und so ein Kampfratten Fell ist nicht zu verachten.



Sophokles war ein Dramatiker, er hat soweit ich weiß "Antigone" geschrieben, der Philosoph war Sokrates, der Lehrer von Plato(n), der seines Zeichens Lehrer von Alexander dem Großen war.
Wenn sich schon jemand einen geschichtlichen Namen gibt, dann solltest du drauf vertrauen, dass er weiß, wer sein Namensgeben war


----------



## HandOfForce (12. Januar 2003)

*Die Hexe, wie es wirklich war*

Also, bei dem Märchen Hänsel und Gretel handelt es sich natürlich um kirchliches Propagandameterial.
Um genau zu sein, handelt es sich um Propaganda für die Inquisitation, da dieses Märchen ja deutlich als Moral hat, dass man belohnt(in diesem Fall mit Süßigkeiten) wird, wenn man arme, alte, wehrlose Hexen verbrennt.

Hab ich schonmal gesagt, dass ich was gegen die Kirche habe?


----------

